# A3/S3???? when is it coming to good ole' USA



## rclab1 (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## hunts (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: A3/S3???? when is it coming to good ole' USA (rclab1)*

Supposedly, it will be here at the end of 2004 as a 2005 model. Can hardly wait!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: A3/S3???? when is it coming to good ole' USA (hunts)*

ah yes, my next project! 2.0 16 turbo right?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: A3/S3???? when is it coming to good ole' USA (veedub11)*

This is from Motor Trend's vehicle forcast:
2004 Audi A3 : Redesigned for 2004, the A3 luxury hatch is expected to offer an entry-level alternative to the A4 in Audi's U.S. offerings. Worldwide, a total of five engines will be offered, ranging from a 1.6-liter/102-horsepower four-cylinder up to a 3.2-liter/241-horsepower V-6, all available in either front-drive or all-wheel-drive configurations. The performance-enhancing, fuel-efficient direct-shift gearbox introduced on the Golf R32 will be available with some engines, offering a premium six-speed Triptronic transmission. Luxury features like independent suspension, Electronic Stabilization Program (ESP), Bose audio system, TV tuner, and electronic climate control ensure it lives up to the Audi brand character. United States may receive only the five-door model.


----------

